# Foto mittels Camcorder



## das-Foto (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.
Ich habe nen Camcorder der auch Standbilder (Fotos) machen kann. Die Qualität ist nicht berauschend.
Ein Gedankengang von mir.
Ich halte ein Video an (mittels Videoschnittsoftware) und nehme das was ich gerade am Monitor sehe als Foto. Dieses will ich zwar nicht auf ne Tapete bringen aber es sollte eben schon "ansehnlich" sein.
Könnte das wohl klappen? In welchem Dateiformat dürfte der Auszug sein?

danke für eure Antworten.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Camcorder? Welcher? SD oder HD?

SD - 720x576 reichen für ein 9x13 Bild ( auch nicht besonders)
HD - könnte für 13x18 reichen.

Nein, ich würde für "ernsthaften" Spaß am Fotografieren jede Kompaktkamera vorziehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## das-Foto (14. Oktober 2009)

es ist der Panasonic SDR-H90

http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/...amcorder/SDR-H90/Übersicht/2318954/index.html

Klar das ich ne Kompaktkamera auch habe.
Aber ich möchte eben mal versuchen mittels Stativ plus vollem Zoom des Camcorders Fotos zu machen.


----------



## AG-Pictures (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andreas

Mit dem Camcorder Fotos machen kannst du versuchen, erwarte aber keine tolle Qualität im Druck.

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ich bin immer noch der Ansicht: Für gute Fotos nehm ich meine Spiegelreflex und für Filme nehm ich den Camcorder.

Es ist ja echt toll das mittlerweile Camcorder Fotos machen können, und Spiegelreflex filmen können. Wenn allerdings soviel Technik in ein Gehäuse "gequetscht" wird, dann muss irgendwas drunter leiden. Meist die Qualität.

Will da aber niemand was einreden, dass is nur meine Ansicht.

lg Andy


----------



## creative29 (6. Januar 2010)

Die Qualität ist in der Tat für die Tonne, auch bei HD-Material, die Einzelbilder sind halt extrem komprimiert, stell dir mal vor das wäre anders und jedes Einzelbild eines Videos würde eine Rohdatei eines Fotos sein... bei hd und 25-30 Bildern pro sec. wären das bei 1 sec. locker mal 250mb. :-D Einzelbilder aus Filmen sind nicht wirklich Detailreich, erst in der Bewegung werden Artefakte und Fehler ausgeglichen, fallen also nicht mehr so stark auf. Andersherum siehts natürlich anders aus, moderne digitale Spiegelreflexkameras sind mit der Option eines elektron. Verschlusses durchaus in der Lage beeindruckendes Videomaterial abzuliefern, was sonst erst weit über dem Wert eines Luxusautos möglich wäre.


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2010)

> ..bei HD-Material, die Einzelbilder sind halt extrem komprimiert..


Die Fotofunktion holt die Bilder vor der Videokompression.


> ..moderne digitale Spiegelreflexkameras sind mit der Option eines elektron. Verschlusses durchaus in der Lage beeindruckendes Videomaterial abzuliefern..


Aktuelle DSLRs können in der Tat sagenhaftes Material abliefern, aber das liegt doch nicht am elektronischen Verschluss, sondern an der Tatsache, dass es eine bessere Optik ist und ein besserer Sensor benutzt wird (Blendenumfang, perPixelSchärfe, Auflösung).


> ..was sonst erst weit über dem Wert eines Luxusautos möglich wäre.


Die klassischen Modelle kosten soviel, aber heutzutage ist man mit der RED schon bei 40.000Eur dabei. Hier mal noch ein Vergleich "aktueller Filmkameras" von 2008 im unteren Budgetbereich, davon braucht sich keine zu verstecken:





mfg chmee


----------

